# Family Portraits



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, so my "Seiko" family is very small by forum standards, but lemme see what I can aspire to. Show me your Seiko group shots!










(Isn't Lorus a Seiko "cousin brand" or am I confused about this?)

--Charlie


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Charlie

Nice little collection you have going there







what's next on your list?

The light blue dial on the Seiko is smashing.

Derek

Here's a few I've loved


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My 6 Seikos are in this lot somewhere...


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Nice little collection you have going there
> 
> ...


I love my li'l Seiko 5! That dial is actually silver but it picks up the surrounding blue.

It is pretty smashing! Thanks!

What's next? Hmmm...

I need a good diver and since Timex doesn't make one... Well, we'll see.

(-and I highly suspect a citizen calibre 8700 will be under this years tree. I've got a great wife!)

--C.W.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

some of mine

divers and chrono's aren't shown.










regards, john









*btw, about three weeks ago, i won a very nice looking 6602 from eprey,the seller is no longer registered with ebay and i won't be getting the watch (by the looks of it




























)*

*damn, i've just realised, looking at the pic, there are loads that aren't included in this pic, i must have taken it ages ago







*


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Blimey John, how many do you have?

I do love these Seiko's, great designs and super value.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> *damn, i've just realised, looking at the pic, there are loads that aren't included in this pic, i must have taken it ages ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Wow! Looks like my Timex Viscount collection! Very impressive!

-and you say you left a few out? Sheesh! I'll never catch up!

--C.W.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

C.W. said:


> (Isn't Lorus a Seiko "cousin brand" or am I confused about this?)


Lorus is one of seikos sub-brands. It is marketed as an introductury brand set below Seiko and uses mainly traditional quartz movements (IOW's not kinetics).


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

jasonm said:


> My 6 Seikos are in this lot somewhere...


I really love the Citizen "Ashtray" diver in the center. What is the model number for that baby?

--Charlie


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I really love the Citizen "Ashtray" diver in the center. What is the model number for that baby?

--Charlie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

C.W. said:


> I really love the Citizen "Ashtray" diver in the center. What is the model number for that baby?


Citizen Model Designation;- * B1-gL/um-P*
















AKA by watch nuts as *`Ecozilla`*









*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*










The rubber strap version like Jasons which he modified to take a Zulu strap is the BJ8050-08EW .


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

i think I'm going to have to go and put mine on now after all that


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Yep, that's the one! I think I would go with a ylon or rubber strap instad of the steel bracelet.

Thanks crew!

--Charlie C


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There is a Titainium version model no. BJ8040-01E that comes on a rubber strap but it is more expensive and also there used to be a 1000m automatic model no.NH6930 which can still found on the net that is a lot more expensive but very, very nice


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Nice little collection you have going there
> 
> ...


The 6105-8000 looks cool!







Is that one of the rarer, more expensive ones??

Cheers,

mat


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In that condition, yes


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> In that condition, yes


And the 6105-8110 is one of the nicest of the Vintage Seiko Divers...
























Very popular with the Seikoholics!!!!

Mike


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

I've never been good with group shots....


----------

